# Female Betta brown substance hanging from belly



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just looked at my female and she had like a 2cm long string of what looked like poop hanging from her stomach right near that white spot under her belly. I made her swim fast so it fell, she tried to eat it when it fell. Was this just a lot of poop stored up, or was it unfertilized eggs or something?

Pics of it fell:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's poop.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup, just some good old-fashioned poop you got there.


----------

